# Great show!



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Our show this weekend was one of the best yet! We didn't add a single stride in any of the three courses, and Ben had a nice bouncy big canter. I was actually doing more holding back then squeezing on!

We got first in both EQ classes. I normally do well on the flat EQ, but I was very happy for the over fences! We won a cute crop and a saddle pad.

The first hunter class was over all goo, but he was being a snot and hopping/threatning to buck a bit because I spurred him for going to slow. I was focusing on that and forgot it was just the long run diagonal, not the whole line. Disqualification

Our second trip was really nice! A little fast and one tight distance, but good. We got third. Third in the flat too, which is great! He's a nice mover, but not terrific and there were some NICE movers!

And I got to ride the cutest buckskin paint pony ever for two flat classes, that was fun. I jump her at home, but she's green so the professional rider jumps her at shows

No pictures, my mom forgot the camera!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations and keep up the good work! Can't wait to see piccies of your winnings!


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

well done ! sounds like it was a great day !


----------

